# Need to find work! Help!!!



## lowi0008 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a soon-to-be expat in one counrty or another--possibly Hong Kong if I have my way. However my main concern is being able to support myself once I arrive...I need to work and make a living. 

I am a college graduate from a major university. However, I may be looking to switch fields to a more business-oriented sector (I currently work in the medical field). 

What I need to know is this: what are my odds of finding work that is not below my educational level? 

If this is not possible: what do I need to change? 

If this is possible: how do I go about getting hired?

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!

P.S. I have travelled once to Hong Kong, so I have a surface-level understanding of the workings of things, but this will be the first time that I pack up and move my entire life to another country. Please take into consideration my limited expertise of the land when giving advice. Thanks!


----------

